# New Jil J2 CR2 Titanium lights - tons of pix!



## dooz (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi gentlemen !

I just received this morning two beautiful JIL J2 Titanium in both natural bare and heat treated finish. Since very few pix and infos came to us since its release, I thought i could share with you on this refreshing new design CR2 based light. Nothing technical here, cuz im no expert. Just impessions, in-hand feel, and pix... lots of pix! (you know we like pix !) So here it is...

Lights were carefully packaged in pink bubble wrap, it took exactly 7 days from Korea to Canada, not bad at all.




The light comes in a very nice black cardboard box, sealed by a thick Jil Light sticker. Note the ‘’special edition’’ check box…. Looks like Litemania will finds its way to get more money out of our pockets 






Box opened!







Bare finish on left, and heat treated on right, the lights have serial numbers engraved on the tail end. The heat treated finish is actually much more softer than i had think. Think here of a chalkboard finish. It is also darker then it may appear on the pix.







Here are close-up shots of the markings I was unable to read on the sale tread. All engravings are very nicely done. See on the fourth pic, one of the tail holes is slightly bigger then the others, this is the attachment point for the supplied splitring and McGizmo clip.












The Jil J2 light sports an _almost_ perfectly centered, direct driven Cree XR-E Q5 cool white (WC) emitter, in the 6700k color temp range, behind a 1mm sapphire crystal glass, both side anti-reflecting coated.






The lamp splits in two main parts so you can insert the included Duracell Ultra 3.0V CR2 battery. Take note that the Jil J2 cannot use 3.7V Li-Ion batteries , at least not for a long run;




The threads are fine, clean and smooth. The light came with very lil silicone grease. I cleaned the grease off and relubed with some Nano-oil (i just got this morning too ). This stuff rocks, threads are now _much_ more smooth.

Warren stated the J2 coulnt be actvated with one hand. I found it _very_ easy to light up with one hand by holding it upside down like this.






The light can be easily disassembled, no locktite on the ''bezel''. However the engine looks screwed and locktited (green stuff) inside the body. I think it could easily removed with small longnose plyers or appropriate tool.






The J2 comes with a very nice and high quality stainless steel CR2 battery carrying capsule with splitring and lobster claw. There are engravings on both sides of the capsule and a red oring in the cap for waterproofing. The capsule is heavy and definatly feels like quality. Nice add-on imo, as it can be used for alot more purposes;






The holsters are made of italian leather and are available in 4 nice colors: black, red, tan and ivory. There is no belt attachment (they are actually too small) only a ring you can attach to about anything. They come with matching color leather lanyard.






Some comparative size shots:









Ive tried some beamshots, and they came out to be nicier than what the beam really looks like. It has a small neutral hotpost surrounded by a _slighly_ more natural primary spill in a smooth transition, then extend in a somewhat darker neutral secondary spill, with a final shade surrounding the end of the beam, probably caused by the oring being in the way.... does that make sense? I know the description doesnt match the shots here, but as I said i couldnt get any representative shots of the actual beam ;( but the beam is actually not that bad for such a small reflector;






and finally a family picture, with all it comes with, spare battery capsule, leather holster and lanyard, primary Duracell Ultra cr2, splitring, Mcgizmo clip, and a spare oring suitable for either glass or tail end (theyre the same)

sooo nice... isnt it?




and oh, the hand shot!






Now, some JIL ART:


© Zeruel, 2009







© da.gee, 2009





_________________________________________________________________

So thats it for now, I may add some comments as I play more with these babies. If anyone come up with runtime graphs and would like to add it to this tread, you are more then welcome, as alot of people are waiting for it right now!

Hope you enjoyed!
JF


----------



## derfyled (Sep 24, 2009)

Dooz ,

WOW ! Nice pics ! Thanks for sharing.

Now, runtime test !


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 24, 2009)

It looks like a futurist .45ACP round.


----------



## darkzero (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice! I got mine yesterday. I'm somewhat disappointed but then again the price is great for what it is & what's included. That's ok, I did not purchase this light to be used as is, mine is fully disassembled already. The green thread lock can easily be removed, a small amount of heat softens it up. There was a dab of thread lock on the dome of my emitter not it came off very easily.

How do you like the heat treated version? I'm thinking about getting one too.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 24, 2009)

The only thing holding my Paypal finger is the lack of regulation.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 24, 2009)

Great looking light, but regulation is a big issue with many of us. I do hope that JilLite continues to bring us new lights though.


----------



## karlthev (Sep 24, 2009)

Very nice! I think I can work with it even without the regulation. Can't wait until i get mine!


Karl


----------



## veleno (Sep 24, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> The only thing holding my Paypal finger is the lack of regulation.



I agree. 

In this flashlight I would also prefer 2 levels.


----------



## dooz (Sep 24, 2009)

yeah no regulation is not that bad for a keychain light. Direct drive lights are usually much smaller, more reliable and less expensive. I do agree however that this is not the type of light id bring for camping , but great for edcing when you dont plan on using a light;

all in all, this is one nice toy;


----------



## dooz (Sep 24, 2009)

darkzero said:


> Nice! I got mine yesterday. I'm somewhat disappointed but then again the price is great for what it is & what's included. That's ok, I did not purchase this light to be used as is, mine is fully disassembled already. The green thread lock can easily be removed, a small amount of heat softens it up. There was a dab of thread lock on the dome of my emitter not it came off very easily.
> 
> How do you like the heat treated version? I'm thinking about getting one too.


 
its very very nice. Its a lil harder to twist than the bare version, but still smooth enough. Warren stated the heat treated finish was extremely hard and wouldnt scratch, but it actually looks so soft, i think it might mark very easily (stuff on finish or finish off, it actually looks the same :duh2

which emitter is going down there darkzero?


----------



## mcmc (Sep 24, 2009)

DZ - please do tell, what are you planning to do with this bad boy?

Btw, does it tailstand with the splitring/clip on the end?

Thanks for the review, dooz! It was a doozie!


----------



## Patriot (Sep 24, 2009)

karlthev said:


> Very nice! I think I can work with it even without the regulation. Can't wait until i get mine!
> 
> 
> Karl




I should have known you'd be on the list for one Karl. JilLite has always had a "cool factor" haven't they..


----------



## dooz (Sep 24, 2009)

mcmc said:


> Btw, does it tailstand with the splitring/clip on the end?


 
well, yes and no....


----------



## Patriot (Sep 24, 2009)

So *dooz*, which style to you prefer, the bare ti or the heat treated? Also, with regards to the heat treated finish, when you stated that it was "soft" is that to say that you are skeptical about its durability?

Thanks


----------



## Cuso (Sep 24, 2009)

dooz , do you have any idea if the tail-crown can be removed?? Looks screwed on from here. I'm thinking of getting one of these and coating it in AlTin or Diamond. :devil:


----------



## dooz (Sep 24, 2009)

Patriot said:


> So *dooz*, which style to you prefer, the bare ti or the heat treated? Also, with regards to the heat treated finish, when you stated that it was "soft" is that to say that you are skeptical about its durability?
> 
> Thanks


 
I cant say which one yet. I _might_ prefer the bare one.

Im not skeptical about its durability. When I first saw it in the sale tread, it appeared to have a coarse and rough finish, probably because of the microscopic zoom picture Warren posted, it is in fact really smooth.


----------



## dooz (Sep 24, 2009)

Cuso said:


> dooz , do you have any idea if the tail-crown can be removed?? Looks screwed on from here. I'm thinking of getting one of these and coating it in AlTin or Diamond. :devil:


 
Yep it is screwed, I can see the threads from the small holes in the tail ring, but i cant get it to move. Either its tapered or glued there but i dont see any residue.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 24, 2009)

dooz said:


> yeah no regulation is not that bad for a keychain light. Direct drive lights are usually much smaller, more reliable and less expensive. I do agree however that this is not the type of light id bring for camping , but great for edcing when you dont plan on using a light;
> 
> all in all, this is one nice toy;


The Aeon is smaller than the Jil CR2 and it is fully regulated. But I do agree with you, it is a damn nice toy! I'd buy one or two in a heartbeat if it wasn't direct-driven.


----------



## brighterisbetter (Sep 24, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> I'd buy one or two in a heartbeat if it wasn't direct-driven.


+1


----------



## karlthev (Sep 25, 2009)

Patriot said:


> I should have known you'd be on the list for one Karl. JilLite has always had a "cool factor" haven't they..



I think so....I have a STERN on the way from them as well.:thumbsup:


Karl


----------



## benben_stone (Sep 25, 2009)

Great pictures & first impressions.

It certainly makes it easier to make a decision for purchase with such accurate advice!

Thanks again:twothumbs


----------



## Centropolis (Sep 25, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> The only thing holding my Paypal finger is the lack of regulation.


 
This is half true for me. The other half is the lack of funds in PP.


----------



## Zeruel (Sep 25, 2009)

I received mine yesterday. I think for $150, it's money well spent with all the goodies thrown in. They really went all the way to encourage users to enjoy carrying J2 around by providing quality leather holster, neck lanyard and McGizmo clip. I would say the entire package is professionally and tastefully put together.






While I was admiring the laser etching, I noticed the light comes with very very fine hair scratches as shown above, the kind that titanium lights gather when being used. But it is only noticeable upon very close inspection. Not a big deal.






I have also compared the output with EZ CR2, the latter is a tad brighter but not that much of a difference. I like the minute orange spill created by the o-ring.


And lastly, I put it to field test.....


----------



## octaf (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey, Zeruel !

You should get a grand prize if there was a photo contest. :twothumbs

Brilliant !


----------



## dooz (Sep 25, 2009)

Zeruel said:


>


 
Awesome! looks like your torpedo havent light up though :nana:

thanx for the pix, very nice!


----------



## Zeruel (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, guys. It was the first thing that came to my mind when I first saw the design.


----------



## applevision (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow!

These photos are 10/10!

Fantastic and thank you!!!

Now... to pull trigger on this... or wait for 4sevens to unveil their new AAA...


----------



## da.gee (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## richardcpf (Sep 25, 2009)

da.gee said:


>


 
Now this looks 100% real.


----------



## octaf (Sep 25, 2009)

Jil Drops ! Cool !


----------



## Patriot (Sep 25, 2009)

da.gee said:


>





 *da gee*, that's hilarious man! 


Just when a thought *Zeruel's *photoshop imagination art was a 10/10.


----------



## da.gee (Sep 25, 2009)

My art is inspired by Zeruel's early work.

I love the Jil's look but regulation would be nice. I guess we're spoiled.


----------



## Zeruel (Sep 26, 2009)

lol... Nice job. It's a, er, blast.

I wish Warren has a competition as such. Top 10 winners get the "Special Edition" which we have not seen yet. :naughty:


----------



## karlthev (Sep 26, 2009)

+1 Sounds good to me!

Paul, are you gonna get one??? I'm gonna use mine for starting up the chainsaw in the wee naughty hours of the morning!



Karl


----------



## :)> (Sep 26, 2009)

Does no regulation equal more efficient use of the battery and longer runtimes as a result? Not sure that no regulation is a bad thing for a light like this if it does get longer runtimes as a result.


----------



## HKJ (Sep 26, 2009)

:)> said:


> Does no regulation equal more efficient use of the battery and longer runtimes as a result? Not sure that no regulation is a bad thing for a light like this if it does get longer runtimes as a result.



You do get longer runtime, but that is because the brightness is slowly declining.


----------



## Zeruel (Sep 26, 2009)

I prefer regulated too, but this light too nice to pass off. Besides, the one good thing about non-regulation, you'll get to know when your batt juice is about to run out. :laughing:


----------



## nanotech17 (Sep 26, 2009)

nice beamshots - McGizmo really makes good reflector.
i love it in my Amilite cuty too.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 26, 2009)

I guess a lot would people are going to be pretty darn pissed off, when Jil comes out with a regulated version of this model next month...


----------



## darkzero (Sep 26, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> I guess a lot would people are going to be pretty darn pissed off, when Jil comes out with a regulated version of this model next month...


 
Link?


----------



## Zeruel (Sep 26, 2009)

darkzero said:


> Link?



He's just saying it. 

Warren already said no.


----------



## darkzero (Sep 27, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> He's just saying it.


 
I see, when he said "when" & "next month" the comment sounded more as a "is" rather than "if".


----------



## dagored (Sep 27, 2009)

I followed the pre order thread in the MP and kept looking and said No, not about to buy this light. 

dooz, you had to post the picts. That did it. I have a polished one coming that will be shipped tomorrow. It's your fault. You had to take those great pictures and break it down, like I was looking at it first hand. 

My first CR2. Now to locate about a dozen batteries.


----------



## dooz (Sep 27, 2009)

dagored said:


> I followed the pre order thread in the MP and kept looking and said No, not about to buy this light.
> 
> dooz, you had to post the picts. That did it. I have a polished one coming that will be shipped tomorrow. It's your fault. You had to take those great pictures and break it down, like I was looking at it first hand.
> 
> My first CR2. Now to locate about a dozen batteries.


 

Glad to hear this! you wont regret it, this lil light is as addictive as its attractive :devil: I cant stop playing with it! 

I ordered a few Panasonic lithium CR2, ive been told theyre pretty good for the price;


----------



## dooz (Sep 27, 2009)

not the ''special edition'' Warren said.

wondering what theyre cooking. 

lovecpf


----------



## karlthev (Sep 28, 2009)

Got my natural---beautiful light, greta performance and amazing included accessory package! Nice, very nice!


Karl


----------



## Zeruel (Sep 28, 2009)

karlthev said:


> Got my natural---beautiful light, *greta performance* and amazing included accessory package! Nice, very nice!
> 
> 
> Karl



greta kind of performance?
greta = great, great = greta?

:huh:


----------



## darkzero (Sep 28, 2009)

Check it out, I turned mine into ammo for a cap gun! :nana:


----------



## brighterisbetter (Sep 28, 2009)

darkzero said:


>


----------



## Zeruel (Sep 28, 2009)

Try putting a button cell in there? :laughing:


----------



## MarNav1 (Sep 28, 2009)

It looks like a well made light, but I just don't dig the shape of it at all. I would rather have the shape of the older JIL's. Plus two stage and RCR's should go in it as well. I'm rather a JIL fan and have a few, but this one doesn't work for me. Sorry, Warren


----------



## karlthev (Sep 29, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> greta kind of performance?
> greta = great, great = greta?
> 
> :huh:





Heh, heh I always blow the spelling anymore and didn't catch this one. Evbidently it *was* reference to Greta formerly Sasha.:nana:
I believe the proper word was (and is!), GREAT....as in great performance!!!!



Karl


----------



## brighterisbetter (Sep 29, 2009)

karlthev said:


> I always blow the spelling anymore
> 
> ...
> 
> _Evbidently_



 :nana:


----------



## karlthev (Sep 29, 2009)

Ugh!!! No more posts for me!!!!:sick2:



Karl


----------



## this_is_nascar (Sep 29, 2009)

MarNav1 said:


> It looks like a well made light, but I just don't dig the shape of it at all. I would rather have the shape of the older JIL's. Plus two stage and RCR's should go in it as well. I'm rather a JIL fan and have a few, but this one doesn't work for me. Sorry, Warren



Although I did purchase one of these, I have to agree with you. It just doesn't look appealing to me. The orginal design is what put the Jil CR2 on the map. I'm not sure why you'd change something that works. Sometimes "new and improved" doesn't always mean "better".


----------



## Nake (Sep 29, 2009)

I too like the old design better, but this one is growing on me.

Perhaps they didn't make it like the old design, because a lot more machining would have been involved, and in Ti also. It could be that would have made the price too prohibitive for the buyer, thereby less units sold, less profit. Just guessing.


----------



## gswitter (Sep 29, 2009)

Considering all the clones of the original Jil that are out now, I'd be inclined to redesign it.

I'm not sure if I love (or even like) the new design yet, but I think it's interesting. And I really like the looks of the heat-treated finish.


----------



## Christoph (Sep 29, 2009)

Come on people its not that much different. If it was made like the first ones there would be less pieces.The battery tube is two pieces






and my former favorite


----------



## dooz (Sep 29, 2009)

darkzero said:


> Check it out, I turned mine into ammo for a cap gun! :nana:


 
Now LPK has some serious competition!

:kewlpics:


----------



## Illum (Sep 29, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> It looks like a futurist .45ACP round.




reminds me of the shotgun cartridge grenade FRAG-12


----------



## MarNav1 (Sep 29, 2009)

Ahhhh.........A JIL CHROMIE! Not something you see everyday. I almost forgot about those. I'd of been happy with more of those with a Seoul or Cree, Ti is okay but not a big deal for me. Beauty in the eye of the beholder I guess.


----------



## GryphonQ (Feb 10, 2010)

Anyone have a link to where I can get one of these? Ideally in US? If so, I would really appreciate a PM.

Thanks much. RG


----------



## GarageBoy (Feb 15, 2010)

Is it sealed any better than a raw?


----------



## Henk_Lu (Feb 15, 2010)

I would also like to get a Jil J2 soon.

Litemania quits CPFMP soon after some delivery problems as I understood. Is it still safe to order at his site?

It would be the first light I want to have and which is available, which I couldn't buy...


----------



## Nake (Mar 2, 2010)

GryphonQ said:


> Anyone have a link to where I can get one of these? Ideally in US? If so, I would really appreciate a PM.
> 
> Thanks much. RG


 
Here's a dealer that is taking over for Warren, not in the US though.

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=216940


----------

